# [2017] Help!! Just bought a Wyndham timeshare on Thursday!



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

My husband and I just bought a Wyndham timeshare on Thursday from bonnet creek and are not sure if we need to cancel or not ,  we just found this forum yesterday . And now I think I need to cancel and buy resale but we know nothing about any of this. We bought 84,000 points for $17,198.70. We got 84,000 bonus points for only 2 years.


----------



## nicemann (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> My husband and I just bought a Wyndham timeshare on Thursday from bonnet creek and are not sure if we need to cancel or not ,  we just found this forum yesterday . And now I think I need to cancel and buy resale but we know nothing about any of this. We bought 84,000 points for $17,198.70. We got 84,000 bonus points for only 2 years.



Let me be the first to say, rescind the deal while you still can.  Glad you came here within time.  Research Wyndham.  With 84k in points you won't be able to do a lot.  If after you do your research and still want to purchase you can find a lot more points here on TUB, eBay, etc and save at least $15k.

Let's do the math, you paid $200 per 1,000 in points.  You can pay $5 per 1,000 in points or even on larger contracts less.


----------



## jediinprescott (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> My husband and I just bought a Wyndham timeshare on Thursday from bonnet creek and are not sure if we need to cancel or not ,  we just found this forum yesterday . And now I think I need to cancel and buy resale but we know nothing about any of this. We bought 84,000 points for $17,198.70. We got 84,000 bonus points for only 2 years.


Rescind as fast as you can....84000 points won't get you much vacation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2017)

Cancel ... DON'T think ... you only have a VERY SMALL window which will be closed in a "SHORT" (days) period.

If you decide to buy from Wyndham directly ... you will know more to get a BETTER deal or the RIGHT ownership for yourself. BONUS points are very common ... like every first time buyer gets. (WHY? so you go to their resorts and you will BUY MORE (developer) points ... as you are still in the "love the kool aid" mode.


----------



## spackler (Feb 25, 2017)

If you're "not sure", you need to rescind immediately.  Study this forum for awhile, then make a rational decision on buying retail or resale.  Or not become an owner at all. 

$17k for 84,000 points is crazy expensive for what you get.  You can buy that on eBay for less than 5% of that.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you so much . I'm writing the letter right now to them. We paid in full with a credit card so I'm nervous that they won't refund us but the contract says that we have 10 days to cancel. So I'm going to the post office before they close today, to send the certified letter. We live in ga and bought will we were in Orlando this week


----------



## Karen G (Feb 25, 2017)

Congratulations on finding TUG in time! You are making a very wise decision to rescind now while you still can. Stick around TUG--it's a great place to learn everything there is to know about timesharing plus a lot of other very interesting stuff!


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Feb 25, 2017)

Be sure you have covered all your bases.  Congratulations on finding TUG.  It is an amazing place!!
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank u !! I think we did . My husband is on the way to the post office with the letter right now. I'm so glad we found this site before it was too late . I can't thank u all enough. We really want a timeshare so we're going to buy a resale one. On here or eBay. I'm a little nervous that they r going to try and keep my money since we paid in full.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

brownhaired_girl said:


> Be sure you have covered all your bases.  Congratulations on finding TUG.  It is an amazing place!!
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


Thanks I'm going to read this right now


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 25, 2017)

If you rescind properly, you _*will*_ get your deposit back.  Don't worry.

But double check your rescission letter; if you followed the format in the advice article, you are fine.

If you still like the idea of timesharing, take your time, research (for a few months, really), and then buy resale.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Here is what we just sent, I wrote this before I read the cancel thread. Do you think this is ok? If not I will send out another letter.

From:  & Jennifer Gazaway February 25, 2017
Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc.., Attention:Accounting Servicing Operations, Rescission Department

To whom it may concern, This letter is in regards to timeshare for  and Jennifer Gazaway, We are formally writing to notify Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc. that we would like to rescind our contract for purchase of timeshare points that was made on Thursday, February 23 2017. We have included a copy of the closing disclosure & Receipt for Timeshare documents along with this letter. We would like for our credit card to be refunded in full for this purchase as we are still in our 10 day period. No further contact to us is requested. Please refund our credit card account upon receipt of this letter, we have already notified the credit card company as well. If you need any further assistance or information from us, you can reach  at  or Jennifer at  Please only use these phone numbers for cancellation or refund purposes only. Please no more soliciting.
Thank you,
& Jennifer Gazaway


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> If you rescind properly, you _*will*_ get your deposit back.  Don't worry.
> 
> But double check your rescission letter; if you followed the format in the advice article, you are fine.
> 
> If you still like the idea of timesharing, take your time, research (for a few months, really), and then buy resale.



Thanks, I think my letter is ok. I didn't see the thread till after my husband went to the post office because as soon as I seen everyone saying cancel, I cancelled right away. I will write another one if I need to.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> Thanks, I think my letter is ok. I didn't see the thread till after my husband went to the post office because as soon as I seen everyone saying cancel, I cancelled right away. I will write another one if I need to.



From:  & Jennifer Gazaway February 25, 2017
Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc.., Attention:Accounting Servicing Operations, Rescission Department

To whom it may concern, This letter is in regards to timeshare for  and Jennifer Gazaway, We are formally writing to notify Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc. that we would like to rescind our contract for purchase of timeshare points that was made on Thursday, February 23 2017. We have included a copy of the closing disclosure & Receipt for Timeshare documents along with this letter. We would like for our credit card to be refunded in full for this purchase as we are still in our 10 day period. No further contact to us is requested. Please refund our credit card account upon receipt of this letter, we have already notified the credit card company as well. If you need any further assistance or information from us, you can reach  at  or Jennifer at . Please only use these phone numbers for cancellation or refund purposes only. Please no more soliciting.
Thank you,
& Jennifer Gazaway


----------



## Braindead (Feb 25, 2017)

There should be a rescission letter and envelope in your packet of paperwork. If you and your husband are listed both of you have to sign. If that's the case you will have to send a second letter with both signatures.


----------



## frankf3 (Feb 25, 2017)

Joining the rescind chorus, although it seems the initial responses were already enough to convince you, good decision!

Wyndham may try to contact you to get you to change your mind.   Don't.   

Wyndham resorts are great, but either buy resale, or if you really want to buy direct from Wyndham, do more research.   Worst case you'd get a better deal.  Best case, you'll buy resale (as we did) and get a multiple of the points for a small fraction of the cost.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> *No further contact to us is requested*. Please refund our credit card account upon receipt of this letter, we have already notified the credit card company as well. If you need any further assistance or information from us, you can reach  at  or Jennifer at . Please only use these phone numbers for cancellation or refund purposes only. Please no more soliciting.



Keep in mind that they might ignore such a request to avoid further contact.  It is possible that someone will contact you to try to get you to reverse your decision to rescind.  He might make the offer more attractive (eg. "Those 84,000 bonus points will be good for three years instead of two, etc.)."  Do not answer any suspicious calls while your rescission request is still in progress.  They have no need to contact you about your rescission.  Once they receive the request within the time frame, they are legally obligated to comply.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> From:  & Jennifer Gazaway February 25, 2017
> Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc.., Attention:Accounting Servicing Operations, Rescission Department
> 
> To whom it may concern, This letter is in regards to timeshare for  and Jennifer Gazaway, We are formally writing to notify Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc. that we would like to rescind our contract for purchase of timeshare points that was made on Thursday, February 23 2017. We have included a copy of the closing disclosure & Receipt for Timeshare documents along with this letter. We would like for our credit card to be refunded in full for this purchase as we are still in our 10 day period. No further contact to us is requested. Please refund our credit card account upon receipt of this letter, we have already notified the credit card company as well. If you need any further assistance or information from us, you can reach  at  or Jennifer at . Please only use these phone numbers for cancellation or refund purposes only. Please no more soliciting.
> ...


If you haven't already posted it, mail it CERTIFIED so you can prove the delivery.  it's worth the extra $$ to get your payment refunded.  Also, for sure use the recision letters found in your packet like Braindead and Linda suggested.

If everything is done "to the letter" using their rescind documentation, then legally they MUST and WILL refund you.  It won't be immediate however.  Plan on 3-6 weeks to see a reversal on your CC.

Good job finding TUG and welcome!  

Lots of information here about TSs and Wyndham.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Braindead said:


> There should be a rescission letter and envelope in your packet of paperwork. If you and your husband are listed both of you have to sign. If that's the case you will have to send a second letter with both signatures.


I did have both our names, he had me take off his name, address and phone numbers from my post because it was public. Thank u for your help.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you. We did mail it cert


BellaWyn said:


> If you haven't already posted it, mail it CERTIFIED so you can prove the delivery.  it's worth the extra $$ to get your payment refunded.  Also, for sure use the recision letters found in your packet like Braindead and Linda suggested.
> 
> If everything is done "to the letter" using their rescind documentation, then legally they MUST and WILL refund you.  It won't be immediate however.  Plan on 3-6 weeks to see a reversal on your CC.
> 
> ...


Thank u, we sent it certified, we live in the country so we just called the post office and are changing the letter out to match the one posted here. I'm so glad I found this site. It just saved me $17k


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

LannyPC said:


> Keep in mind that they might ignore such a request to avoid further contact.  It is possible that someone will contact you to try to get you to reverse your decision to rescind.  He might make the offer more attractive (eg. "Those 84,000 bonus points will be good for three years instead of two, etc.)."  Do not answer any suspicious calls while your rescission request is still in progress.  They have no need to contact you about your rescission.  Once they receive the request within the time frame, they are legally obligated to comply.


Thank you. I will not answer any in known calls till this is done. We weren't going to put our numbers  on there but then we figured they had them anyway so if they're going to call they'll call. Our mind is made up we are not buying it, we didn't have the $17,000 anyways we were putting it on a credit card . I'm so glad I found this site thank you so much


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

frankf3 said:


> Joining the rescind chorus, although it seems the initial responses were already enough to convince you, good decision!
> 
> Wyndham may try to contact you to get you to change your mind.   Don't.
> 
> Wyndham resorts are great, but either buy resale, or if you really want to buy direct from Wyndham, do more research.   Worst case you'd get a better deal.  Best case, you'll buy resale (as we did) and get a multiple of the points for a small fraction of the cost.


Thank you!! Thank you!! We do plan to buy resale now!!! So glad I found this site before it was too late


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> Thank you. I will not answer any in known calls till this is done. We weren't going to put our numbers  on there but then we figured they had them anyway so if they're going to call they'll call. Our mind is made up we are not buying it, we didn't have the $17,000 anyways we were putting it on a credit card . I'm so glad I found this site thank you so much


OK, good job getting it all handled and saving $$!!  Now....... BREATHE... pat yourself on the back and go enjoy your vacation. 

You just experienced (and escaped to tell about it) a normal type of TS "Vacation Crack" sales event.  It happens to some of the most experienced TS owners so you are not alone. 

Come back and visit us here in TUG when you get home and are ready to spend some time researching and understanding ownership.  There is a learning curve.  TUG TS "school" is the best there is -- start with the stickies, take it in small bites. Information overwhelm is a thing!  The struggle is REAL but to many, so worth it!


----------



## nicemann (Feb 25, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> OK, good job getting it all handled and saving $$!!  Now....... BREATHE... pat yourself on the back and go enjoy your vacation.
> 
> You just experienced (and escaped to tell about it) a normal type of TS "Vacation Crack" sales event.  It happens to some of the most experienced TS owners so you are not alone.
> 
> Come back and visit us here in TUG when you get home and are ready to spend some time researching and understanding ownership.  There is a learning curve.  TUG TS "school" is the best there is -- start with the stickies, take it in small bites. Information overwhelm is a thing!  The struggle is REAL but to many, so worth it!



TUG School can get really addicting also but it nice when you go to your next presentation and you know more then what the sales person in front of you knows.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> Thank you!! Thank you!! We do plan to buy resale now!!! So glad I found this site before it was too late


Brian is going to like this thread.  
Another WIN for TUG!


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

Glad to hear you are rescinding and considering resale!

I own resale at Bonnet Creek and a couple other Wyndham resorts and so far we're very happy with our resale points.  Even though we just moved to Florida, we enjoy our stays at Bonnet Creek and plan to continue our tradition of going there for Thanksgiving every year for the time being.  We have two Bonnet Creek contracts for a total of 231,000 points that we bought resale for about $1200 (including closing costs) or about a half cent per point.  Others have paid more and some have paid less. Just do some more research on current resale costs, maintenance fees, and what you realistically expect to use each year. (Read the Wyndham Directory and supplement, especially pages 334-341, and browse the points needed at the resorts you're interested in.) Then be patient and watch for the deals on eBay, Sumday, RedWeek, TUG, and other trusted resellers. 

While I may have paid a little more than others, I was looking for specific contracts and I avoided overpaying by knowing what I wanted and what was reasonable in the market at that time.  I avoided overbidding on auctions, and was able to approach other resalers and negotiate down their posted price.  You probably want about 154,000 points to start in order to do much, but most people recommend getting between 231,000 - 308,000 if you want to take more than one Wyndham vacation each year, as long as you have a decent understanding of the system and your vacation expectations.  And even those number of points won't get you into all resorts. Just be aware that resale points do not qualify you for VIP status.  Although it's nearly impossible for most people to justify the cost of paying retail from Wyndham to get VIP given the huge price difference for resale.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

nicemann said:


> TUG School can get really addicting also but it nice when you go to your next presentation and you know more then what the sales person in front of you knows.


Thank you so much!! Yes we got a lot to learn and plan on doing research before we purchase. But it will definitely be a resale now thanks to this group of wonderful people who responded so quickly to my post to help me.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

CruiseGuy said:


> Glad to hear you are rescinding and considering resale!
> 
> I own resale at Bonnet Creek and a couple other Wyndham resorts and so far we're very happy with our resale points.  Even though we just moved to Florida, we enjoy our stays at Bonnet Creek and plan to continue our tradition of going there for Thanksgiving every year for the time being.  We have two Bonnet Creek contracts for a total of 231,000 points that we bought resale for about $1200 (including closing costs) or about a half cent per point.  Others have paid more and some have paid less. Just do some more research on current resale costs, maintenance fees, and what you realistically expect to use each year. (Read the Wyndham Directory and supplement, especially pages 334-341, and browse the points needed at the resorts you're interested in.) Then be patient and watch for the deals on eBay, Sumday, RedWeek, TUG, and other trusted resellers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info . We will definitely look into some of the sites u just listed. What is a normal mf that we should look for because idk what the going rate is ?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2017)

And we are a fun group, too.

We like to vacation and by learning how to wisely spend our vacation dollars, we go more often and vacation better with our family & friends.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> OK, good job getting it all handled and saving $$!!  Now....... BREATHE... pat yourself on the back and go enjoy your vacation.
> 
> You just experienced (and escaped to tell about it) a normal type of TS "Vacation Crack" sales event.  It happens to some of the most experienced TS owners so you are not alone.
> 
> Come back and visit us here in TUG when you get home and are ready to spend some time researching and understanding ownership.  There is a learning curve.  TUG TS "school" is the best there is -- start with the stickies, take it in small bites. Information overwhelm is a thing!  The struggle is REAL but to many, so worth it!


Yes!!! Thank you all so much for saving us from this , I'm very  thankful for this site and all the peoples quick responses . I am home now and we will definitely start research on this site and learn what we need in order to buy resale.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> Thank you for the info . We will definitely look into some of the sites u just listed. What is a normal mf that we should look for because idk what the going rate is ?


There's a 2017 Sticky that has current MF's per resort [try not to let it overwhelm you].

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-wyndham-2017-maintenance-fee-list.249380/

If you can get a contract under *$6/K that's considered "normal"* but there are also MF's at some locations that fall into the *$5/K* *<--- BETTER*


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> And we are a fun group, too.
> 
> We like to vacation and by learning how to wisely spend our vacation dollars, we go more often and vacation better with our family & friends.


Yes!! Awesome. Thanks! I can't wait to start learning how all this works and start looking for my resale.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> There's a 2017 Sticky that has current MF's per resort [try not to let it overwhelm you].
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-wyndham-2017-maintenance-fee-list.249380/
> 
> If you can get a contract under *$6/K that's considered "normal"* but there are also MF's at some locations that fall into the *$5/K* *<--- BETTER*


Thank you !! I will go look at that now.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> Thank you !! I will go look at that now.


Here is a link to the "Directory" that will also help you understand all of those locations that show up in the MF Sticky:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Karen G said:


> Congratulations on finding TUG in time! You are making a very wise decision to rescind now while you still can. Stick around TUG--it's a great place to learn everything there is to know about timesharing plus a lot of other very interesting stuff!


Yes thank u very much for your help!!


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Tha


BellaWyn said:


> Here is a link to the "Directory" that will also help you understand all of those locations that show up in the MF Sticky:
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


Thanks I will check that out too


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

A good indication of what's normal would probably be the maintenance fees for Club Wyndham Access (CWA) since it is a mix of resorts, and stay away from most resorts that are significantly over it.  Bonnet Creek has a similar maintenance fee to CWA.  

When looking for contracts, also think about where you want to stay and when, and if that's a reasonable expectation.  There are many popular resorts where it can be very difficult to get in at peak times without owning at that resort so that you can book 13 months in advance using your Advance Reservation Priority (ARP).  (There are some resorts where even with ARP at peak season you will need to be on the phone the minute the reservation lines open up at 13 months to get a reservation.)  CWA helps some by giving you ARP at many resorts, but may have limited inventory at some resorts. The point is, if you want a popular time at a resort without a large amount of inventory, you may want to consider purchasing there just for ARP, and remember when you need to get on the phone to book it.  If that's not a concern, then for the most part, points are points at 10 months out.  Bonnet Creek is a large resort with a lot of inventory, so it's not as critical. But there are still certain peak times of the year where you need ARP to be sure you get what you want there.  

It's a lot to take in, some people get overwhelmed. If that's the case, focus on what's most important to you first and come back to other stuff once you understand your priorities first.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks th


CruiseGuy said:


> A good indication of what's normal would probably be the maintenance fees for Club Wyndham Access (CWA) since it is a mix of resorts, and stay away from most resorts that are significantly over it.  Bonnet Creek has a similar maintenance fee to CWA.
> 
> When looking for contracts, also think about where you want to stay and when, and if that's a reasonable expectation.  There are many popular resorts where it can be very difficult to get in at peak times without owning at that resort so that you can book 13 months in advance using your Advance Reservation Priority (ARP).  (There are some resorts where even with ARP at peak season you will need to be on the phone the minute the reservation lines open up at 13 months to get a reservation.)  CWA helps some by giving you ARP at many resorts, but may have limited inventory at some resorts. The point is, if you want a popular time at a resort without a large amount of inventory, you may want to consider purchasing there just for ARP, and remember when you need to get on the phone to book it.  If that's not a concern, then for the most part, points are points at 10 months out.  Bonnet Creek is a large resort with a lot of inventory, so it's not as critical. But there are still certain peak times of the year where you need ARP to be sure you get what you want there.
> 
> It's a lot to take in, some people get overwhelmed. If that's the case, focus on what's most important to you first and come back to other stuff once you understand your priorities first.


thanks!!! That helps a lot. We go to the gulf coast and stay on the beach every year for a week so I'm going to start there by looking for points. I like the idea of CWA so I'm going to look into that too, I had CWA on the timeshare that I just cancelled.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> Thanks!!! That helps a lot. We go to the gulf coast and stay on the beach every year for a week so I'm going to start there by looking for points. I like the idea of CWA so I'm going to look into that too, I had CWA on the timeshare that I just cancelled.


A low MF Gulf Coast location is Panama City.  One of the lowest MF's in the entire system.  It's not a CWA location, although CWA has inventory at PC.  It's a CWP UDI deeded location.

So much to learn.  Ask questions if you didn't get all of those acronyms.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> A low MF Gulf Coast location is Panama City.  One of the lowest MF's in the entire system.  It's not a CWA location, although CWA has inventory at PC.  It's a CWP UDI deeded location.
> 
> So much to learn.  Ask questions if you didn't get all of those acronyms.


So what is CWP? UDI because I'm looking at one in Panama City because it's close to our home. Only like 4.5 hours away. A good weekend resort.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 25, 2017)

CWP ... Club Wyndham Plus .. .aka CWP same thing .. both UDI .. UnDivided Interest ... just a different term .. same thing. It is the deeded ownership.

CWA ... Club Wyndham Access ... a club MEMBERSHIP which owns and HOLDS the title to the deeds for the club's vacation ownership.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 25, 2017)

Ok thank u


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer,
My first purchase happened to be a Wyndham Bonnett Creek unit from the developer back in 2006.  I did not learn about TUG until I had owned for a while.  I have since purchased a unit resale that trades through II.  I have come to very much appreciate the quality of the Marriott resorts.  If you live in the Florida area you are in an area with many Marriott options. Before you set your mind on the Wyndham system  I would encourage you to check out the Marriott section on TUG and see what the knowledgeable people there have to teach.  With an II account you also have access to the Getaways.  I'm not saying I don't like my Wyndham, just that I'm not sure it would be my first choice.  I am very happy to have options.  Take your time.   It is way easier to buy than sell..


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> We do plan to buy resale now!



Just make sure you do a lot of research first before even buying a resale.  As many have pointed out, you can get a resale for peanuts.  But there's a reason they're being sold for peanuts (or even being given away for free).  Check out the New to Timesharing forum and the stickie about what to buy.  It will give you some real soul-searching questions that will analyze what your needs, wants, and situation are.  And you can examine it without bias and without the pressure of a sales person whose only interest is making a sale.

The other option you can look into is renting from current owners.  This will allow you to "try before you buy".  Sometimes you can even rent from a current owner for less than the MFs.


----------



## swditz (Feb 26, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> My husband and I just bought a Wyndham timeshare on Thursday from bonnet creek and are not sure if we need to cancel or not ,  we just found this forum yesterday . And now I think I need to cancel and buy resale but we know nothing about any of this. We bought 84,000 points for $17,198.70. We got 84,000 bonus points for only 2 years.


We were at a presentation on Thursday also. We were at sea world  and they promote a second day free option if you go to the travel kiosk. We were at our new to us discovery beach time share at Cocoa beach, which was fantastic and since the next day weather was rain in the am and we were shopping in the afternoon in Orlando, and had wanted to see Bonnet Creek we signed up for the 2nd day upgrade and gift card. The sales girl was very friendly until I mentioned we had 5 time shares and had no intention of buying. Then she brought in the supervisor who asked what we would be willing to buy. I told her we only bought resale or on TUG to which she turned and walked out telling the rep to give us a quick tour and give us the gift card and get us out. ( yes in those words)  The rep almost ran us through the resort and chided us for wasting her time. I replied that it was they who advertised the free upgrade and gift card. We Told them we would not be buying.They said go anyways and have an open mind. Back in the elevator I asked her if she ever told her customers they could buy her product for so much less resale or if she was familiar with TUG. She became very agitated as the elevator was full of other potential buyers.
only took 1 hour to get in and out. I used the gift card shopping and had a great rest of an otherwise uneventful day 
Smiled every time we went past the vacation kiosk the next day at Seaworld 
Glad you found TUG and saved a bundle!!!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 26, 2017)

swditz said:


> The rep almost ran us through the resort and chided us for wasting her time.


This is one my pet peeves about timeshare sales people. It is their marketing plan to cajole victims to sit through their presentations and it is their business model to entice people to come for whatever gifts they offer.  I find it extremely obnoxious for them to berate anyone who agrees to their offer & gives up some of their vacation time to come listen to their sales pitch.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 26, 2017)

swditz said:


> We were at a presentation on Thursday also. We were at sea world  and they promote a second day free option if you go to the travel kiosk. We were at our new to us discovery beach time share at Cocoa beach, which was fantastic and since the next day weather was rain in the am and we were shopping in the afternoon in Orlando, and had wanted to see Bonnet Creek we signed up for the 2day upgrade and gift card. The sales girl was very friendly until I mentioned we had 5 time shares and had no intention of buying. Then she brought in the supervisor who asked what we would be willing to buy. I told her we only bought resale or on TUG to which she turned and walked out telling the rep to give us a quick tour and give us the gift card and get us out. ( yes in those words)  The rep almost ran us through the resort and chided us for wasting her time. I replied that it was they who advertised the free upgrade and gift card. We Told them we would not be buying.They said go anyways and have an open mind. Back in the elevator I asked her if she ever told her customers they could buy her product for so much less resale or if she was familiar with TUG. She became very agitated as the elevator was full of other potential buyers.
> only took 1 hour to get in and out. I used the gift card shopping and had a great rest of an otherwise uneventful day
> Smiled every time we went past the vacation kiosk the next day at Seaworld
> Glad you found TUG and saved a bundle!!!


Oh wow!!! I wish I would have found this site before I bought , but at least I found you all before it was too late. I'm extremely thankful for the help I have received on here and the quick response. I didn't even get my gift card, they said it will be mailed to me so I will probably never see it. We wasted an entire day because they were supposedly having computer problems. We got there at 8am and left around 2. It was the worst experience ever!!! I don't think I ever want to do another one.


----------



## Jennifer Gazaway (Feb 26, 2017)

LannyPC said:


> Just make sure you do a lot of research first before even buying a resale.  As many have pointed out, you can get a resale for peanuts.  But there's a reason they're being sold for peanuts (or even being given away for free).  Check out the New to Timesharing forum and the stickie about what to buy.  It will give you some real soul-searching questions that will analyze what your needs, wants, and situation are.  And you can examine it without bias and without the pressure of a sales person whose only interest is making a sale.
> 
> The other option you can look into is renting from current owners.  This will allow you to "try before you buy".  Sometimes you can even rent from a current owner for less than the MFs.


Thank you !!! I will go check out the forums that you recommend before I purchase


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 26, 2017)

Congratulations on finding TUG in time to rescind, Jennifer.
I'm only going to add one more rule - do not finance a timeshare. 
Read TUG, ask questions for at least 6 months. When you understand how Wyndham, Marriott, Hilton, etc work, then look for a resale contract.


----------



## markb53 (Feb 27, 2017)

Karen G said:


> This is one my pet peeves about timeshare sales people. It is their marketing plan to cajole victims to sit through their presentations and it is their business model to entice people to come for whatever gifts they offer.  I find it extremely obnoxious for them to berate anyone who agrees to their offer & gives up some of their vacation time to come listen to their sales pitch.


I had a sales person get really upset and raised his voice and said "Why did you come to the sales presentation if you were not interested in buying." I said "Are you kidding me, first of all, they insisted it wasn't a sales presentation, just an informational owner update. But the main reason I'm here, for the $100.00 of course. 

Off to giving in less the 30 min.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2017)

Jennifer Gazaway said:


> Thank u !! I think we did . My husband is on the way to the post office with the letter right now. I'm so glad we found this site before it was too late . I can't thank u all enough. We really want a timeshare so we're going to buy a resale one. On here or eBay. I'm a little nervous that they r going to try and keep my money since we paid in full.




Since you paid by credit card, if it were me I would call the credit card company and dispute the charge, explaining that you already sent a rescission letter. I wouldn't wait for Wyndham to act on the letter.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 27, 2017)

You did good by rescinding.  I too drank the koolaid almost 10 years ago.  I did not know about this site.  There are only a couple reasons why you would want developer points.  First, is VIP.  It's debatable whether the perks are worth it.  To the occasional vacationer, I'd say thy were not.  If you have large family gathers where you would need multiple rooms, or you want unlimited house keeping credits, additional guest certs, or some of the other perks, it might be worth it to you.  The cost of VIP is not worth those perks since I would rarely use them.  Supposedly they are eventually going to take away the cancel rebook game that people use to get reservations super cheap point wise.  Again, not really worth the extra 70k (or more) and the additional monthly maintenance fees.  Second, if you want to go to ClubPass locations (Worldmark resorts).  If you want to do that, you would be better off buying a WorldMark contract on eBay.  I think eBay is the best bet for the majority of vacationers.  If you vacation a one or two times a year and don't need multiple rooms eBay will get you the most bang for your buck.  Good job on doing your research so soon after the sale.  Not many people think to do that.


----------



## BigRedNole (Feb 28, 2017)

I think you did the right thing. I went to one once fully aware I was not buying but to get the free week. Holy moly are they slimy people. I went fully prepared with my purchase agreements, receipts, and everything else. The guy asked how many were there just for the free week. Everyone raised there hand. He then asked how many are buying. No one raised there hand. Went into his spiel and I feel sorry for the uneducated that were there. There were 6 parties. We were the ONLY ones that didn't get suckered in. The ones that did have no way to finance the purchase and no way to afford the MFs. Only one of the groups were at our resort (there were 3 Wyndham's in the area). While having a cocktail at the bar, the one guy came up to me to talk about it. He told me his family bought in. They conned him into 500,000 points for some odd $75,000. I spit up some of my drink and we started talking. He asked why I didn't buy. I told him I rented a 2BR unit for just over $400 for the week. His family paid 2x that for 3 night (Fri - Mon trip). 

To make a long story short, they went back the next morning to rescind. First, he couldn't understand how it was about $600/month for the loan and another about $200/month in maintenance fees. He insisted that the 500,000 points were free. I told him he'd be wise to contact a local attorney to make sure he got out of it properly.


----------



## youngmomo (Jan 12, 2019)

HELP!  Can someone confirm the address to which to send my rescission letter? My Wyndham contract says I have 7 days to rescind, but gives no information on how to do so.  It is now the LAST Day of my rescission period, so I am panicking a little. I have the letter mostly written and I am ready to run to the post office to send certified mail, return receipt requested.  But I need an address (and any other requirements detailed)!! I see a Las Vegas address within this thread, but my contract says that Wyndham Vacation Resorts is in Orlando (6277 Sea Harbor Drive).  I'll send to both addresses if I don't see an answer here quickly.  Thank you!!


----------



## 55plus (Jan 12, 2019)

Send to both! Send certified mail now! Needs to be postmarked today. If it's to late for USPS then send UPS or FedEx.


----------



## youngmomo (Jan 12, 2019)

55plus said:


> Send to both! Send certified mail now! Needs to be postmarked today. If it's to late for USPS then send UPS or FedEx.


I got the letter postmarked today - by the skin of my teeth!  Had to drive 80 mpg to get to the post office before it closed at 1 pm!!  Fingers crossed it goes smoothly from here


----------



## 55plus (Jan 12, 2019)

You just saved yourself a lot of money. Congratulations!


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jan 12, 2019)

Resale is definitely a great way to go, but even doing resale, please do your research first. Find out what you want before you buy. There are also poor resale purchases. Learn a lot here and ask a lot of questions and you will do fine.


----------



## Louise Danny (Jan 21, 2019)

Wyndham/ RCI is very sneaky. We went to a presentation on Sunday and were adamant that we had a dog- not a service dog- and they kept saying that all I needed to do was get a vest off the internet- something that we know we would never do BUT they are so very pushy. When we visited a property, the man stopped another person and asked him if he had a dog. The man did, so our representative stressed that he should have brought his dog. Pushy!  We drove home and decided that night to rescind. We wrote the letter and drove back to the place as we had no idea where to mail it. The man of course tried to sell us again until we were adamant. Then, he refused to provide the address. He just sat there while we searched the phone for "page 9" of a very small print on a very small cell phone with poor reception. Then he said, "there is a post office across the street" and walked away. He didn't even take the Amazon fire tablet they gave us. We didn't know what to do with it, so we have it and we're afraid to turn it on!  Anyway, we had the letter tracked and it arrived the Friday after we signed contract on Sunday. We live in PA and were in SC. ughhhh!!!  Praying it goes through and we had the right address!


----------



## youngmomo (Jan 21, 2019)

I had a similar experience with them not giving me the rescission address, but I finally got the address, which is: 
Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc.
PO Box 94443
Las Vegas, Nevada 89193
Attention: Account Servicing Operations - Rescission Department​
(Send certified mail!)  Good luck!!


----------



## Louise Danny (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks. We sent it to the las Vegas address and it arrived on Friday (presentation was Sunday). We should be ok.....   
How long does this take to make sure we are good to go?

I'm still really upset that they tried to make sure we took our dog. He is a great dog, but he isn't a service dog and I'm not going to insult service dogs by saying he is one!


----------



## youngmomo (Jan 21, 2019)

I sent mine on Jan 12 and was emailed a rescission confirmation letter from Wyndham on Jan 17.


----------



## Louise Danny (Jan 21, 2019)

youngmomo said:


> I sent mine on Jan 12 and was emailed a rescission confirmation letter from Wyndham on Jan 17.


Thanks.   I'm hoping ours is just as fast! Did you receive your letter via email or usps?


----------



## youngmomo (Jan 21, 2019)

email


----------



## Louise Danny (Jan 21, 2019)

youngmomo said:


> email


 
That would be perfect.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 21, 2019)

Louise Danny said:


> Thanks. We sent it to the las Vegas address and it arrived on Friday (presentation was Sunday). We should be ok.....
> How long does this take to make sure we are good to go?
> 
> I'm still really upset that they tried to make sure we took our dog. He is a great dog, but he isn't a service dog and I'm not going to insult service dogs by saying he is one!



Good for you for respecting the rights that are legally only for ADA trained service dogs. There have been so many complaints by owners and guests, some of whom have dogs they don't bring with them, that I would not be surprised if Wyndham doesn't adopt a stronger no pet policy.

People should be aware that it is illegal to falsify that a dog is an ADA trained service dog. But it's not like anyone actually believes someone's little poodle, yorkie, etc. is a service dog because their owner bought them a fake jacket online. Emotional support or comfort pets do not qualify as service dogs.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 26, 2019)

youngmomo said:


> email



What email address did you use? I have never seen them include an email address in the contract. If you didn’t follow the instructions written in the contract you signed, they are under no obligation to allow you to rescind. Hopefully the person you emailed was in the rescission department and not a sales person pretending to be the rescission department.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2019)

Louise Danny said:


> Thanks.   I'm hoping ours is just as fast! Did you receive your letter via email or usps?


They are under no legal obligation to inform you of the progress of completion of your rescission. Only to process it. If you ARE notified, say a couple of Our Fathers. Many people just find a refund in their credit card statement.

Welcome to TUG. Glad we could help.

Jim


----------

